# Poljot Avaitor On Toshi



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had this a while & it's been superb, but I've only today got round to taking a couple of decent(ish) pictures.

I wear it as my (only) beater, but the condition's still very good.

It's on a Toshi at present.



















If you're thinking of getting one, based on my experience I don't think you'll go far wrong. Bang for the buck it's my best watch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great combo. Suits the watch very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great, though can't actually see much of the strap!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a bit more of the strap as requested


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

best beater i have ever seen  looks great


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice combo mate :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree, those Poljot's are good all rounders so coupled with a Toshi it can't be beaten as a beater :thumbup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

norfolkngood said:


> best beater i have ever seen  looks great


i have to agree with you super beater

bowie


----------

